# help with Glock options



## hardcastle (Dec 17, 2010)

So I've researched long and hard and decided on a Glock 19 as my homes first handgun. 
While looking for prices online, I find $120 range on the 19 based on options. I need some explanation of the advantages of these features. Can the experts here help guide me?

Why would I want and do I want?

15 + 1 vs 10 + 1 capacity
trigger vs manual safety
fixed vs steel fixed vs adjustable sights
black polymer grip/black finish vs polymer grip/black matte finish

Any input is appreciated


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

At the risk of swimming upstream, I think a new guy should get an external safety. (first I've heard Glock offered them), heard of them in the aftermarket. I have always wondered about the logic of putting a "safety" on the trigger. Adjustable sights aren't necessary for close up SD, but makes for more fun at the range. JMVHO, Eli


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would consider night sights.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

cougartex said:


> I would consider night sights.


 Roger that, a must for SD, as the FBI says 80 percent of bad stuff happens after dark. Course then you'll need a good flashlight to boot...welcome to the wonderful world of handgunning! Choices, choices, choices. Good luck!
Eli


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hardcastle said:


> So I've researched long and hard and decided on a Glock 19 as my homes first handgun.
> While looking for prices online, I find $120 range on the 19 based on options. I need some explanation of the advantages of these features. Can the experts here help guide me?
> 
> Why would I want and do I want?
> ...


Normally, I'd say get the 15-shot model. The 10-shot weapon is offered for states or other localities that restrict possession or purchase of newly-manufactured high-capacity magazines. The weapon itself is exactly the same. The only exception to this recommendation would be if you can get the 10-shot model at a steep discount. Spare normal-capacity magazines will cost about $25-$35 delivered, so if you can get the 10-shot version $100 cheaper than the 15-shot model, then you could buy 3-4 spare magazines with the money you saved and come out ahead (Glocks are normally sold with 2 magazines).

I know of no factory manual safety option at this time; all Glocks have a safety lever on the trigger. I would not recommend getting an aftermarket thumb safety installed, as I'm fairly sure it will void (destroy?) your warranty. The safety on a Glock, like all other handguns, is actually located between your ears. Keep your finger off of, and away from, the trigger unless you are actually shooting, and you'll be fine.

The plastic factory sights are relatively fragile, and the factory adjustable sights absolutely suck (remember, you are hearing this from a huge fan of Glocks). Get the steel sights if they don't raise the price more than about $25, otherwise, buy the least-expensive sight-option-model and plan on spending more money upgrading the sights. The stock plastic sights will work just fine until you firmly bump them against something, then they will end up dented, crooked, or laying on the ground/floor.

I'm not sure, but I think the two finish options you listed are just the way two different companies describe the standard Glock finish. The only factory color option I am aware of is the Olive Drab (OD) frame color, which has been discontinued by the factory (although I am sure there are still many available for sale). The appearance of the color of the slide has differed slightly over the years as Glock has used minor variations in finishing methods, but a normal Glock is basic black, top and bottom.

Recently, there is a Glock distributor that has marketed a Glock with a silver-colored slide finish. This is a standard new Glock pistol, but the finish is applied by another company, not the factory.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Normally, I'd say get the 15-shot model. The 10-shot weapon is offered for states or other localities that restrict possession or purchase of newly-manufactured high-capacity magazines. The weapon itself is exactly the same. The only exception to this recommendation would be if you can get the 10-shot model at a steep discount. Spare normal-capacity magazines will cost about $25-$35 delivered, so if you can get the 10-shot version $100 cheaper than the 15-shot model, then you could buy 3-4 spare magazines with the money you saved and come out ahead (Glocks are normally sold with 2 magazines).
> 
> I know of no factory manual safety option at this time; all Glocks have a safety lever on the trigger. I would not recommend getting an aftermarket thumb safety installed, as I'm fairly sure it will void (destroy?) your warranty. The safety on a Glock, like all other handguns, is actually located between your ears. Keep your finger off of, and away from, the trigger unless you are actually shooting, and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Hey DJ,
Remind me to keep my trap closed on Glock matters until you have weighed in with actual useful information!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## hardcastle (Dec 17, 2010)

niner- Thats some great info. Thanks. 
Now I need help deciphering what these extra codes mean. These are all 15rd and fixed sights.

Glock 19 G4 $574
Glock 19 RTF $450
Glock 19 C $524


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

hardcastle said:


> niner- Thats some great info. Thanks.
> Now I need help deciphering what these extra codes mean. These are all 15rd and fixed sights.
> 
> Glock 19 G4 $574
> ...


G4 = Generation 4. newest model with interchangeable backstraps. some discussion of other changest hat soe people have not liked (reliability, springs, etc. not sure where this all is now

RTF = Rough Texture Finish - anti slip finish on the grip (this is the model i have (2nd G-19 sold first) and I love the finish. BUT some find it too abrasive)

C - um.. nope i got nothing. DJniner?


----------



## hardcastle (Dec 17, 2010)

Also thanks hf, none of the sale sights I've looked at explained those designations.

thought the "C" might mean compact?

best to save $100 vs the G4 and use that $$$ toward night sights?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The G19C is the Compensated (actually, ported) sub-model of the G19. Two trapezoidal holes in the top of the slide and barrel allows some of the powder gas to vent upward during firing, reducing muzzle flip, getting you back on target a bit faster (with practice).

Here's a snip from a video clip showing the port flash with cheap target ammo, when fired in a G19C (I no longer own this gun; I bought it from a friend, and he later asked me to sell it back to him, and I did):










With quality self-defense ammo, there is virtually no visible flash, but with cheap practice ammo, the port flash can be pretty spectacular.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

hardcastle said:


> Also thanks hf, none of the sale sights I've looked at explained those designations.
> 
> thought the "C" might mean compact?
> 
> best to save $100 vs the G4 and use that $$$ toward night sights?


Well, for myself yes. But that is because i really like the way the RTF "socks in" to my hand. I am not saying the gen 4 is no good. just that there seemed to be more reports of issues than usual in a Glock.
I would try to hold a few and see.

Personally, i would not go for the compensted (thanks DJ, i should have thought of that)


----------

